# something that helps



## whiplash1 (Dec 21, 2015)

for me I think listening to ASMR videos helps out a lot. Search them on youtube. It may help!


----------



## handshaker (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi,

Are you talking about this??

Autonomous sensory meridian response


----------

